# Teamspeak 3 für Windows Phone



## oldsql.Triso (29. August 2014)

*Teamspeak 3 für Windows Phone*

Hi Leute,

unter diesem Link kann man der Aktion etwas Dampf verschaffen, denke ich: App for teamspeak 3 

Wäre schön wenn die WP-User ausm Forum mal voten würden! 

Grüße


----------

